# sticky???



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

OK, sorry... this will sound rather dumb I am sure.... but can someone please tell me... what;s a sticky thread?

there are a few at the top of the list and I don't get what the difference is between a normal one and a sticky one?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> OK, sorry... this will sound rather dumb I am sure.... but can someone please tell me... what;s a sticky thread?
> 
> there are a few at the top of the list and I don't get what the difference is between a normal one and a sticky one?


They are supposed to be threads of special ongoing interest to members, but we try to keep them down to a level because otherwise it clutters the forum. They are only normally put up by moderators or admin


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> They are supposed to be threads of special ongoing interest to members, but we try to keep them down to a level because otherwise it clutters the forum. They are only normally put up by moderators or admin


ahhh i see! muchus gracias! now i know!

and may I say what a speedy response that was!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> OK, sorry... this will sound rather dumb I am sure.... but can someone please tell me... what;s a sticky thread?
> 
> there are a few at the top of the list and I don't get what the difference is between a normal one and a sticky one?


not dumb


honest


they are literally 'stuck' so that they stay at the top

they're topics that come up frequently or contain useful information


we 'stick' them so that everyone can always find them easily


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> not dumb
> 
> 
> honest
> ...


edit - I see Strav is faster than me!!!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> not dumb
> 
> 
> honest
> ...


again, gracias for your answer! makes sense really jeje

i had the same idea in my office - anything important, write it on a sticky note...problem now is I have sooo many sticky notes I have to think up a new way of remembering important things


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> again, gracias for your answer! makes sense really jeje
> 
> i had the same idea in my office - anything important, write it on a sticky note...problem now is I have sooo many sticky notes I have to think up a new way of remembering important things


Whatever did we do before post-it notes ...???

I write an X on the back of my hand. The X just reminds me to remember I have something important to do!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> again, gracias for your answer! makes sense really jeje
> 
> i had the same idea in my office - anything important, write it on a sticky note...problem now is I have sooo many sticky notes I have to think up a new way of remembering important things



Yes, our stickies are a bit like that and could do with a sort out!! XABIACHICA??? You're good at that sort of thing arent you 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, our stickies are a bit like that and could do with a sort out!! XABIACHICA??? You're good at that sort of thing arent you
> 
> Jo xxx




you'll have to wait till at least Tuesday!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> you'll have to wait till at least Tuesday!!!


 I'd do it, but it has to be said, Waitressing is one of the hardest jobs I've done!! Its great fun tho and I love meeting people, but my poor feet and head! I'm a total wreck and incapable of rational thought when I get home! (I'm such a lightweight arent I lol)

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'd do it, but it has to be said, Waitressing is one of the hardest jobs I've done!! Its great fun tho and I love meeting people, but my poor feet and head! I'm a total wreck and incapable of rational thought when I get home! (I'm such a lightweight arent I lol)
> 
> Jo xxx


I've told you I'm stupid busy from when I get back on Monday


but I'll try & have a bit of sort out one morning when I wake up early & can't sleep


----------

